# Announcements Coming Tonight



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-for-tonight/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-for-tonight/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>What to expect</strong>


What can we expect for the EOS and PowerShot line tonight.</p>
<p>The most exciting thing is probably the new 18mp sensor inside the little EOS SL1.</p>
<p><strong>EOS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS SL1 (100D, X7)</li>
<li>Canon EOS T5i (700D, X7i)</li>
<li>Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PowerShot</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX280 HS</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX270 HS</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot A2500</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot IXUS 255 HS</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## facedodge (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the EOS SL1? Is this the EOS-b (mini Rebel) you reported earlier?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2013)

facedodge said:


> What is the EOS SL1? Is this the EOS-b (mini Rebel) you reported earlier?



Yes it is, with a new sensor as well.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll skip these and wait for next announcements. These don't fit in my needs. 8)


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > What is the EOS SL1? Is this the EOS-b (mini Rebel) you reported earlier?
> ...



new... smaller mp version of the integrated-AF 18mp sensor from the t4i? or some other variant of 18mp that was reported earlier?


----------



## qianp2k (Mar 20, 2013)

SL1 sounds a nice backup camera.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 20, 2013)

Where are the lenses already?!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

qianp2k said:


> SL1 sounds a nice backup camera.


I agree


----------



## iKenndac (Mar 20, 2013)

EvillEmperor said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll skip these and wait for next announcements. These don't fit in my needs. 8)
> ...



Why the sarcasm? Dylan basically said "These things don't interest me, so I'll wait until the next announcement." No complaining that this time there's not something for him, just "Oh well, better luck next time". What's wrong with that?

On topic, my fiancée bought a 650D fairly recently. It's kinda nice to see the 700D doesn't completely wipe the floor with it! I'm actually quite interested in the SL1 - a fully-featured EOS body in a tiny package? Sounds awesome!


----------



## Drum (Mar 20, 2013)

So the 650D is replaced within 10 months??? That is a fast turnover even for a rebel!!!!


----------



## Stig (Mar 20, 2013)

isn't this naming a bit reversed (?), I thought that with same number of digits, the smaller is for the higher (more pro, etc) series (1D>5D>6D), however it seems that the new rebels 700 is > than "mini rebels" 100 ... if that's what it is going to be called in some markets

... not that *that *is the important part of the news, I just thought... nevermind...


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice additions to the low end, however I would like to see new additions to the high end. I know that this will not happen, but it would be nice if Canon could produce a roadmap (general direction) of their future high end products.

I suspect that is being much more cautious about new products then they have been in the past. Previously they introduced a lot of 1 off products (may have been in a few product but never went anywhere): eye control, DO lens, .. They have been burnt by sloppy engineering/production (e.g., AF problems with previous 1D series cameras). Seem that they are been extra carefully these days to make sure everything is rock solid before releasing it. 

Interesting change of position ..


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool... looking forward to the actual specs. Mainly because I expect any improvements (or the technology associated with it) will migrate across to other lines that may be part of my future digital photography equipment.

Currently I have a Canon 7D - a camera I really love using (and good ol' trusty Canon 350D). I really like the APS-C range Canon has at the moment, and if/when my Canon 7D is ready to be replaced / upgraded, something in the Canon 7Dnn will definitely be something I look at very closely.

The 18-55mm IS STM lens looks a good kit lens... if the optics are decent, that would be great... both with the STM focussing and IS.

I'm wondering if the new small DSLR will be suitable as a walk around for my gf.... she's a great photographer, and having a smaller camera would be great (she currently uses her Samsung phone - but obviously that is limited, particularly in terms of AF and IQ).

Regards

Paul


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2013)

The small camera seems interesting, but I have big hands. It does seem to fall in line with Canon's many comments saying that they believe that a smaller body is what users want.

If the body has a high performance, enthusiasts may want one, but it does sound like another upgrade path for point and shoot users. All the camera manufacturers are seeing huge drops in P&S sales and each seems to have their own idea of a upgrade path. That's critical because P&S sales generate a lot of income.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The small camera seems interesting, but I have big hands.



I'm over 6' tall, wear size 13 shoes and X-Large gloves. The camera that fits me best is the Sony NEX. My least favorite is the 1D/Ds Pro bodies. I prefer a xxD body over a 7D or 5D3. YMMV 

I think this has a lot to do with how you hold a camera (and long lens). I carry the weight with my left hand and hold the right side with the thumb and middle finger of my right hand, and use the first finger for button pushing


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 21, 2013)

Bring it on Canon!! Bring it on.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 21, 2013)

As much as I'm really disinterested in the low-end stuff (I'm interested in the high-end stuff but I can't afford it), if tonight is a choice between watching CR for news of a camera I'll never buy, or watching ABC news to see the Labor party stab each other in the backs to be the new Prime Minister, I think I'm suddenly more interested in a new Rebel...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 21, 2013)

Not sure if the official announcement has been made yet, but the camera is now up on Canon's website:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_sl1_18_55mm_is_stm_kit


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 21, 2013)

It looks like a 1000D that's reduced in size a little bit... There's no swivel screen...  and it's still Digic 5.


----------



## chilakamarthi (Mar 21, 2013)

I see Canon T5i @ http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t5i_18_55mm_is_stm_kit


----------



## bhavikk (Mar 21, 2013)

Just saw this pop up on the NZ/Aus Canon FB pages
Canon EOS 100D and EOS 700D - First Look


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> As much as I'm really disinterested in the low-end stuff (I'm interested in the high-end stuff but I can't afford it), if tonight is a choice between watching CR for news of a camera I'll never buy, or watching ABC news to see the Labor party stab each other in the backs to be the new Prime Minister, I think I'm suddenly more interested in a new Rebel...


LOL unless they introduce a CAGE and UFC rules! i can see gillard elbowing rudd in the face!


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 21, 2013)

Its official

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-eos-rebel-t5i/4505-6501_7-35642128.html
^^T5I

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-eos-rebel-sl1/4505-6501_7-35642119.html
^^SL1


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 21, 2013)

Size/Weight is the next frontier for high-performance cameras.

My ONLY complaint about my 5D3 and big primes setup is the size/weight. My only limitation right now is my reluctance to pack gear because it gets cumbersome. Oh well, and there is one other limitation: budget. ;-)


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 21, 2013)

This body looks like a great deal for the price. The problem is that it doesn't have a solid go-to lens in the standard 35-50mm equivalent range for an APS-C sensor. A solid 24mm or 35mm f/2 for under $500 would make this a lot more competitive with the M4/3 offerings coming out. But Canon doesn't have one. This is where dedicated lenses make sense. This is why Fuji's X100s has a dedicated prime. I'd rather have one great non-removable 35mm equivalent lens... than a choice of 2nd rate lenses or over-priced and/or oversized lenses. And rocking a huge lens on an SL1 defeats the purpose of getting a small camera in the first place.


----------



## baervan (Mar 21, 2013)

sarcasm mode OFF

what are the actual differences between 650D and 700D? it doesnt seem like there anything new there


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 21, 2013)

baervan said:


> sarcasm mode OFF
> 
> what are the actual differences between 650D and 700D? it doesnt seem like there anything new there


I asked myself the same. it seems they wanted update the nee kit lens and then renamed the body to go with it. Why not 650D MkIi and then go for a name change qhen new tech comes?.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 21, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> A solid 24mm or 35mm f/2 for under $500 would make this a lot more competitive with the M4/3 offerings coming out. But Canon doesn't have one.



Canon needs some EF-S primes. 15mm (=24mm FF), 22mm (=35mm FF) and a 32mm (=51mm FF). The EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 (16-35mm FF) at 13.6 Oz is pushing it weight wise. And the EF 85mm f/1.8 (=136mm FF) weighs 16 Oz and is the largest kens I'd feel comfortable using on a SL1.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The small camera seems interesting, but I have big hands. It does seem to fall in line with Canon's many comments saying that they believe that a smaller body is what users want.
> 
> If the body has a high performance, enthusiasts may want one, but it does sound like another upgrade path for point and shoot users. All the camera manufacturers are seeing huge drops in P&S sales and each seems to have their own idea of a upgrade path. That's critical because P&S sales generate a lot of income.


+1 ... also, putting an APS-C sensor in a small DSLR body takes some skillful engineering ... kudos Canon.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The small camera seems interesting, but I have big hands. It does seem to fall in line with Canon's many comments saying that they believe that a smaller body is what users want.
> 
> If the body has a high performance, enthusiasts may want one, but it does sound like another upgrade path for point and shoot users. All the camera manufacturers are seeing huge drops in P&S sales and each seems to have their own idea of a upgrade path. That's critical because P&S sales generate a lot of income.


I'd be very happy to get the small one as a secondary body together with the new kit lens. Yes it's small but so is my G11 and S100 too. Would use it for my daughter, probably some time lapse and for trips when I don't want to bring my big gear.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

bhavikk said:


> Just saw this pop up on the NZ/Aus Canon FB pages
> Canon EOS 100D and EOS 700D - First Look


I was searching for this vid ... thanks for sharing. I'm definately getting this puppy as my backup camera, but I'll wait till the price drops a bit or will buy a refurbished one.


----------



## AG (Mar 21, 2013)

bhavikk said:


> Just saw this pop up on the NZ/Aus Canon FB pages
> Canon EOS 100D and EOS 700D - First Look



You know that thing (100D) is small when it makes the 40mm pancake lens look large.

But other than that there is nothing of interest for me.
Guess Canon are forcing me to either wait for the 7D2 and see what that holds in store or upgrade to the 5D3/1DX if i want a camera that doesn't feel like a toy in my hand and is properly weather sealed.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 21, 2013)

chilakamarthi said:


> I see Canon T5i @ http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t5i_18_55mm_is_stm_kit



Can't see anything different from t4i (just basing on specs) except the lens.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> baervan said:
> 
> 
> > sarcasm mode OFF
> ...



DPReview just posted their "Hands-on Previews" for the SL1 and T5i; the big difference they found so far with the T5i vs the T4i is ...(wait for it)

_You get a new mode dial! You'll be the envy of all DSLR users as you switch modes in luxury with its full 360 degree spin (in both directions!), wider spaced smoother clicks to switch modes with greater ease and the newly designed RAISED labels providing a more noticeable selection in low light situations._

...seriously that's what they said, it seems to have the same sensor and everything else (even the same Phase-Detect Hybrid CMOS) as the previous T4i (oh and a slightly better kit lens) but good luck to any retailers trying to sell this for $1000 when t4i kits are going for less then $800 (that goes for $800 SL1 retailers too). 

Rebel updates have never been major but they at least had enough to peak an interest, I am really really really finding it hard to see any reason at all for the 700D/T5i. Unless they find better image or video quality during their official proper tests (which I seriously doubt) then I'm sorry but if you have a 700D/T5i ...you're an idiot... (like I said sorry).




The SL1/100D on the other hand at least seems interesting but it doesn't seem to have a better sensor, here are the differences found so far: 

1. Canon says they just updated the "Phase-Detect Hybrid CMOS" to widen its range to cover a greater portion of the frame (up to 80% now). It seems to have the same basic sensor as the EOS M (which supposed also has native ISO up to 12,800) and 650D except for the wider "hybrid" range. 

2. They also removed the dedicated WB, Drive, Picture Styles and AF mode buttons from its 4-way directional pad on the back (I don't see the point of this other then to screw users) and combined the Quick Menu and OK Selection button (that actually sounds like a good idea). 

3. They also reduced the AF points to non cross-type except for the center one at f/2.8 or faster (like the T3i).

The SL1/100D is a step-back in features from the Rebel T1i but its low weight and size almost balance it out, although it seems to be an EOS M with a mirror, a grip, added weight and size...


----------



## mws (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of someone holding it, you can get a idea of it's size: http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-eos-rebel-sl1/4505-6501_7-35642119.html


----------



## vlim (Mar 21, 2013)

from the Canon page here in France

https://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_100D/index.aspx


----------



## vlim (Mar 21, 2013)

and for 700D :

https://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_700D/index.aspx


----------



## skfla (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the T5i coming out given that it will drive down the price of the T4i on the Canon refurb list as well as making the T4i more available on the CLP. & when Canon does one of their refurb sales, the T4i should go on sale in the 20%-30% off range instead of the ridiculous 15% off its been at lately. I bought a T2i refurb for $195 (after I sold off the kit lens) a few months ago and use that as my p&s. I hate to say it, but having a touch screen for immediate direct access on a low end model would be nice to have.

This may not be popular to say but the new SL1 will definitely get my attention once: 

1.) the price drops _significantly_* AND*
2.) if Canon releases a couple more pancakes (a 20'ish mm & a 30'ish mm) at a reasonable price. 

I have to admit that a smaller dslr (I can't seem to get use to the mirrorless cameras), that also shoots in quiet mode & has a live histogram, is attractive. As long as I don't have to use full sized crop sensor lens. If the 40mm is going to be Canon's only pancake, I don't really see the point of the SL1 for anything other than novelity. I imagine it will be interesting to the P&S/iphone crowd that are upgrading but once you put a 18-55 or maybe even a 18-135 (?) on it, what's the point??


----------



## Diko (Mar 21, 2013)

For people that don't like heavy gear it may seem as a good BackUP.... But come on! These days *25k NATIVE ISO* is a *standard* for all *DSLR* devices.... going back to *12 800* is non-logical especially for beginners and/or lamers that would count in the beginning on_* automatic ISO*_ calculations.

Additionally if *7D* mark *II* does *NOT* come with *DIG!C 6*.... I don't know.... :-( I am saying that because I expected *700D* (*Rebel T5i*) to be the little version of the APS-C top camera... 

And if CANON come out with the _*same*_ *sensor* & _*same*_ *processor *even _*higher*_ *frame rate* and _*better*_ *native ISO* will not bring what it takes to sell good enough. :-(


----------



## melbournite (Mar 21, 2013)

skfla said:


> This may not be popular to say but the new SL1 will definitely get my attention once:
> 
> 1.) the price drops _significantly_* AND*
> 2.) if Canon releases a couple more pancakes (20'ish mm & a 30'ish mm) at a reasonable price.



Totally with you on that. Aside from professional gigs I love taking my 5DIII and 40mm out to social occasions because it feels like a compact to me. However, the SL1 with a series of pancakes as you mentioned above would be bliss for such occasions.


----------



## mws (Mar 21, 2013)

melbournite said:


> skfla said:
> 
> 
> > This may not be popular to say but the new SL1 will definitely get my attention once:
> ...



Agree, a wide pancake on this could make for a nice street setup. Would be nice to see a EF-S pancake unless they are going to make a really wide EF one.


----------



## zim (Mar 21, 2013)

mws said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > skfla said:
> ...



I asked about a 20mm pancake a while back and aparently it's not viable


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 21, 2013)

iP337 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > baervan said:
> ...


I don't have nor will I buy it so I guess I'm not an idiot 

It's the small one I'm interested in for previously stated reasons. The features will be good enough and I can use my current lenses with it. But I do think it's a bit expensive.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 21, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> This body looks like a great deal for the price. The problem is that it doesn't have a solid go-to lens in the standard 35-50mm equivalent range for an APS-C sensor. A solid 24mm or 35mm f/2 for under $500 would make this a lot more competitive with the M4/3 offerings coming out. But Canon doesn't have one. This is where dedicated lenses make sense. This is why Fuji's X100s has a dedicated prime. I'd rather have one great non-removable 35mm equivalent lens... than a choice of 2nd rate lenses or over-priced and/or oversized lenses. And rocking a huge lens on an SL1 defeats the purpose of getting a small camera in the first place.



Quite so. If you want a small camera and can put up with an electronic viewfinder (or none at all), micro 4/3 makes more sense with their range of superb small fast primes and very good zooms (e.g. to my surprise/dismay/delight, the Olympus 45 f1.8 - which weighs all of 4 oz - on my Olympus OMD makes sharper images than the Canon equivalent (85mm f/1.8) on my 6D; the Olympus 75 f/1.8 is better still).


----------



## sheedoe (Mar 21, 2013)

Slightly off topic; the T4i with 18-55mm lens kit is on eBay daily deal special for $579 with 4% eBay bucks. Since the T5i is not much of an upgrade, I'd jump on this deal if I was on the market for a rebel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T4i-18MP-CMOS-Digital-SLR-with-18-55mm-EF-S-IS-II-Lens-/321093662606?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item4ac2ac778e


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 22, 2013)

CameraSize.com now has the Rebel SL! in their database.
SL! vs 60D http://camerasize.com/compare/#448,100


----------

